# Problèmes avec iPod Shuffle 2nde génération



## Nostro (30 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas à synchroniser mon nouvel iPod shuffle avec iTunes, alors que mon iPod classique se synchronise sans aucun problème. Le message le plus fréquent est: "le disque requis est indisponible" ou quelque chose dans le même genre. J'ai restaurer l'iPod avec iTunes 8. Toujours aucun résultat.

 Et pour être complet, je suis allé dans un magasin Apple cet après-midi et il semblerait qu'il n'y ait aucun problème sur un Mac !!!!

 Quelle peut-être la solution sachant que cet iPod n'est plus garanti ...


----------



## OuiOui (1 Octobre 2008)

Ton iPod semble être au format Mac (il fonctionne sur mac) , tu ne serais pas sur PC par hasard ?  
Si c'est le cas il faut brancher ton iPod à iTunes sur ton PC et le formater au format windows.


----------



## Nostro (1 Octobre 2008)

OuiOui a dit:


> Ton iPod semble être au format Mac (il fonctionne sur mac) , tu ne serais pas sur PC par hasard ?
> Si c'est le cas il faut brancher ton iPod à iTunes sur ton PC et le formater au format windows.



Je suis effectivement sur PC (j'ai oublié de le préciser). Quelle est la marche à suivre pour le mettre au format Windows ?


----------



## OuiOui (2 Octobre 2008)

Connecte ton iPod à ton PC, ouvre iTunes. 
Ensuite va dans le menu iPod qui apparaît dans la section "Mes appareils" à gauche vers tes listes de lectures. 
Dans l'onglet général ou il y à tout les renseignements sur ton iPod click sur restaurer, la iTunes devrait te proposer de passer ton iPod au format windows. 
Après ça tu n'auras plus qu'à re-synchroniser ta bibliothèque iTunes avec ton iPod = ) 
Voilà bonne journée


----------

